# Grants For House renovation



## chippy (12 Apr 2010)

Hi all,
My father is a retired farmer[self-employed] who will receive the old age pension next year.
The homeplace which is 30 years old is in need of a major revamp.A new roof,windows and a full insulation package are the first improvements needed for my fathers residence.Our question is besides the insulation grants,would there be any other grants that he may be entitled to now or in the future.
All comments appreciated.
chippy


----------



## onq (12 Apr 2010)

"...or in the future"?

As to that, your guess is as good as mine.

As your dad is a farmer, I expect he'd be well up on all the farm inprovements grants and would know whether they would apply to the homestead.

A maintained thirty year old house should not need a new roof - some local slate / tile replacement/ repair and some re-felting or local re-flashing.

We got a quotation for windows recently in the Dublin area for €14-16K all in, replacements window boards and making good included.

That having been said, a complete revamp now will let you to do a proper insulation job on the house, as well as sealing it properly.

However it you seal it, you have to ventilate it too.

With your dad getting on and presumably living alone I'd be concerned about getting a good burglar and fire detection and alarm system installed.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## chippy (14 Apr 2010)

Hi Onq thankyou for your reply.
Fathers House needs to be slated as the roof tiles are putting severe pressure on the rafters and which are only really 5x2 timbers which was the spec it seems 30 years ago.The roof is slowly sinking which intern is splitting the flashing,cracking the roof tiles,hence  leaks/dampness have started to appear and certain timbers have signs of rot,   As to the comment i made about entitlement to future grants.I really meant to say would there be any new type of renovation grants that might be in the pipeline.My guess would probably be no due to the current economic climate.Anyway since i put on this thread i have been checking around and i have found out there is a renovation grant for the over 60's which is means tested with a maximum limit of 10,500 euros of grant aid if you qualify.


----------



## Jetblue (14 Apr 2010)

Hi Chippy could you please post details of how/where to apply for that renovation grant for over 60's

Thank you.


----------



## onq (14 Apr 2010)

Chippy, the spec 30 years ago was the kind of good practice details you'd find in Seeley.

5" x 2" rafters were pretty minimal even then, depending on the span and the type of truss involved.

It is possible that adding cross bracing will stiffen the roof and prevent further deterioration, but I suspect the gradual deterioration of the structure may have as much to do with poor strutting and bracing as the kind of loading tiles might put on it.

If there is rot in the roof, or the wallplate, this will further cause problems.

You may find that the renovation grant doesn't cover major structural and roof repair, so well done for discovering it, but look at the fine print.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## chippy (15 Apr 2010)

Hi JetBlue,i found the information on the Citizens advice website.
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...-schemes/housing_aid_for_older_persons_scheme
We have also visited the local Citizens Advice Office and they have told us there may be cuts to these Grants because of all the cutbacks.


----------



## Jetblue (21 Apr 2010)

Thanks Chippy!


----------

